# for the final fantasy 7 people - dirge of cerberus



## kaneda (Sep 14, 2005)

I know there a few FFVII fanatics out there 

http://www.gamespot.com/ps2/action/dirgeofcerberusfinalfantasyvii/index.html?q=dirge+of+cerberus

and now I'm off to bed


----------



## alexhurry (Sep 16, 2005)

Yay!, erm.. any idea what platform this will be on?


----------



## kaneda (Sep 16, 2005)

alexhurry said:
			
		

> Yay!, erm.. any idea what platform this will be on?



Not sure, I'm assuming it will be ps2 and pc.


----------



## Elyssandrel (Oct 5, 2005)

Woohoo!
I hope it's a good game.
I can't wait.


----------



## kaneda (May 7, 2006)

Theres some footage of this on the UK special features disk of advents children.  Looks absolutly incredible!! There are some new screen shots on here: http://www.dirgeofcerberus.net/ 
but they dont really give justice to how amazing it looked on the dvd.  so very very very very very excited about this game!


----------



## Elyssandrel (May 8, 2006)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Theres some footage of this on the UK special features disk of advents children. Looks absolutly incredible!! There are some new screen shots on here: http://www.dirgeofcerberus.net/
> but they dont really give justice to how amazing it looked on the dvd. so very very very very very excited about this game!


 
Thanks for the link.
Looks amazin.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay bumping this to find out if anyone has/is playing this and is as DISAPPOINTED and p*ssed off as I am by this pile of crap?


----------



## dane78 (Jan 4, 2007)

The footage does look good. Thanks for the link kaneda


----------



## kaneda (Jan 4, 2007)

The games RUBBISH.  Not worth your money.


----------



## Alurny (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats a shame vincent rules


----------



## Aes (Jan 5, 2007)

It's only bad if you're expecting an RPG instead of an FPS.


----------



## kaneda (Jan 5, 2007)

No.  It's bad if you were expecting a decent game.


----------



## Kitera (Jan 6, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! This looks awesome! The animations looks like the FF7 movie! Have you guys watched it?


----------



## Talysia (Jan 7, 2007)

I must admit, this game wasn't exactly what I thought it would be, but I still enjoyed it.  I'm glad that they used the same characters designs as in the film, and although I didn't think the English dub was as good as the Japanese dub, it wasn't too bad.  Although I have to admit, the only reason I got this game was to find out Vincent's story.


----------



## Leonardo (Jan 10, 2007)

I was expecting absolutely nothing from this game, but I thought it was pretty good. It had a relatively solid story for a spin-off, and the cinematics made the hair on my arms stand up. But what really impressed me was the controls. It's hands-down the best control configuration for a FPS to be played on a console I've ever seen.

Obviously not a fantastic game, but pretty decent. Maybe a bit too short.


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 13, 2007)

my other half's playing this right now, and he's not enjoying it at all. the gameplay's not what he was really looking forward to. 

To explain, we didn't come into the FF series until VIII, couldn't stand IX, loved X, and thought X-2 was naff. This game doesn't really feel like an FF. There's abit of tombraider, a bit of metal gear, a teensy bit of FF (but not much), and the sound track seems to have been stolen totally from SoulBlade. I still like X better than the others - although I tend to only watch him play, so I'm speaking as the audience - but he's really naffed off about it.


----------



## Sattrega (Jan 14, 2007)

Its the game I'm currently playing. Still early doors for me but so far so good. The gameplay took a while to get used to but I'm liking the story and visually it looks cool.


----------

